# SIRI - possible hostile tskeover



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

It's heard that Liberty Media seems to be making a hostile takeover of SIRI. No info beyond that right now.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

They already own 40%, cant be to hostile.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Liberty filed legal paperwork that made a request. The gist was "Well, since we own 40%, please give us de-facto control of SIRI".

The financial websites are almost hysterical in their laughter about this.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Liberty already messed up D*. Wonder what they'll do if they end up in control of S*?


----------

